# Nurse Job



## Jo1974

Hi all,

I am after some advice.....I qualify as a mental health nurse next year and was wondering if there were any mental health hospitals or facilities in NZ?
Are there many vacancies? And what are the standards of pay like?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## escapedtonz

Yes there are mental health hospital departments / facilities in NZ and there are nursing jobs cropping up all the time throughout NZ. Nurse occupations are classed as skilled, however there are no nurse occupations currently on any of the three skill shortage lists which makes it a bit more difficult to come and live and work here.
Basically you'd have to score yourself a job offer then with the support of the employer apply for a temporary work visa that will allow you to come and live/work here for up to 5 years (depending on the type of visa). Once here and if you decided you wish to stay you could then apply for a more permanent visa.
You will have to go through NZ nursing registration beforehand as you will not be employed until you have it. That in itself may take 3 or 4 months and you'll have to pass IELTS Academic at minimum 7.0 overall irrespective of your origin as it is mandatory for everyone in the profession.
You may have issues that you have no post registration overseas experience. You may need a minimum 2 years ?
My Mrs was a Sister in ICU in the UK for like 15 years. Been a nurse over 20 years and she's now a practice nurse and works in 2 or 3 GP surgeries that are all owned by the same company in Tauranga. She is employed via the MECA contract and you'll find this is what covers the majority of nurses across NZ. You can find it and view it online I think and it should have details of salary. It's more or less same as the UK so I'm led to believe although you will pay slightly less income tax here so you'll take home more, but then you'll hand that over at the counter due to the higher cost of living.


----------



## Jo1974

Thank you so much for that info.


----------

